# Dwarf goldfish?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm wondering if such a species exists? Like 1.5" or something. 

Now I know goldies have a high bioload which is why I am planning on over filtering my 20gal with a AC20 or AC70 and combined with an aquaponics setup with both DWC grow bed and gravel bed with plants that uptake nitrates a lot (spinach, lettuce, cilantro, basil).


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

The smallest goldfish I've ever heard of is the China Doll variety. However, I've never seen any for sale, but maybe you could order them in. 
They still get to about 3-4" in length, and thus 2-3 inches around. Still a hefty fish.

Good luck, 
Wes


----------

